

John Carmack's account of the Lunar Challenge flights. - jws
http://www.armadilloaerospace.com/n.x/Armadillo/Home/News?news_id=367

======
10ren
Wow. Every single layer is another chance for things to go wrong.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
That sounds familiar..

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Thanks for posting this. For years I used to check Armadillo every Monday
morning for updates, but I haven't recently because JC's gotten more sporadic
with updates. I would have missed this one for weeks!

Good to know what they're up to.

------
delackner
Anyone have details about the kind of customers he mentions having lined up?
Imagination runs wild...

------
messel
bookmarked for later reading. So far the introduction smacks of rocket science
fun, look forward to the details. Couldn't help but admire the authors view on
his gaming company sale, as extra resources for his real passion ;)

